# MOTW



## Jack Straw (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't pay much attention to the new movies coming out, then when I'm in the mood to watch a movie I have no idea which one to watch. Is it possible for us to have a movie of the week, maybe we should do a M.O.M. (movie of the month)


----------



## pen (Mar 21, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I don't pay much attention to the new movies coming out, then when I'm in the mood to watch a movie I have no idea which one to watch. Is it possible for us to have a movie of the week, maybe we should do a M.O.M. (movie of the month)


 
It's very possible.  Just start doing it.  Gotta be some folks who watch movies around here.

pen


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2012)

We watch lots of movies, but usually we're quite a while back from the latest shows. We just saw Hugo in 3D which was quite good. Saw Chronicles a couple weeks before that. That was surprisingly good and it had several Seattle scenes (some faked, shot in Vancouver).


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 21, 2012)

Go for it Jack Straw....I usually don't go to the movies but I might go if some of you guys suggest a good one.
You have to give it 1-5 popcorn kernels now....to be authentic and chit...


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 21, 2012)

My wfe and I watched J. Edgar a couple of weeks ago. I would give it 3 popcorn kernals (or .28 on a moisture meter).
We enjoyed it, but it wasn't outstanding.


----------



## Jags (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't think I have been able to sit through an entire movie in years.  Just not a good sit-r-down-r I guess.  I don't watch much TV either.  The GF just laughs at me cuz I'm in the chair - out of the chair-in the chair and out.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea Jack Straw. Are you going to start this weeks movie in this thread, a new one, or start the first one next week?


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 21, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Sounds like a good idea Jack Straw. Are you going to start this weeks movie in this thread, a new one, or start the first one next week?


 
Well, I reviewed J Edgar and that's the only movie I've watched in a while, so If anyone has a movie they like please post it  next week. This is gonna be a very informal thing.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 21, 2012)

Informal is always good. I like stayin in my jeans.


----------



## Dix (Mar 21, 2012)

Geez, I haven't watched a movie in years..... wayyyy outta the loop !


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 22, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Informal is always good. I like stayin in my jeans.


 


Gasifier said:


> Informal is always good. I like stayin in my jeans.


 
Informal for me is watching a movie in my boxer shorts . . . not in public of course.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 22, 2012)

Well here goes . . . most of the movies I watch are Netflix and thanks to the CEO's bone-headed moves and deals with some of the studios many of the movies I am watching on DVD have already been out for a month or two . . . but here goes.

The Three Musketeers (latest version). A nice popcorn movie. Lots of action. Typical action movie. No new ground being trod here. Good if you're looking for some mindless and safe entertainment with the kids as there is no blood or skin, although those French corsets do wonders.

Real Steel. I went in figuring this to be a mash up of Rocky and the old Rock 'Em, Sock 'Em robot game from my youth. While this movie was also not the type of movie you watch and then at the end think, "Wow. That's a classic movie. There were so many deep and meaningful themes. I could easily write a half dozen term papers about this movie" . . . but it was perhaps one of the better "popcorn" movies I have seen lately. The robot CGI was pretty nifty.

The Bucket List. Typical feel good movie with no unexpected plot twists or turns, but it was a nice movie . . . and it does at least make one perhaps consider what it is that they would want to do with their life . . . hopefully before they develop a life threatening illness since a) most folks are not friends with a millionaire and b) many folks with life threatening illnesses are typically not healthy enough to do some of these things. Nonetheless, while there are no surprises, it did make me think a bit about death and dying . . . and that's not necessarily a bad thing.

Hugo. I guess I just didn't get it. I saw all the reviews and raves and really wanted to like this movie, but in the end (call me jaded) it ended pretty much how I thought it would and followed the Hollywood formula of how a movie should start, peak and end. The views of old time Paris were nice, but overall this movie didn't do much for me . . . I kept expecting something more.

Drive. I expected something like a coarser version of The Fast and Furious, but what I got was a muddled, slow trudge through about two hours of film making. I thought there would be a lot more action . . . but spent some of the movie wishing I could fast forward through the movie to the end.

Couples Retreat. I should learn from my past mistakes and either refuse to rent any DVD with Vince Vaughn in it or just stab my eyes out with a butter knife. This so-called comedy was anything but . . . one of the recent movies that I was actually half tempted to stop mid-way through rather than continue to watch.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 22, 2012)

We watch a lot of movies on dvd so we could give some impressions but that won't help anybody planning on going to the theater to see a flick. I refuse to do that anymore, too many bad sounding theaters and ignorant people. Much rather watch on our decent led tv and good surround sound system from my recliner....there is a lot to be said for being able to pause a movie and refill the beverage!


----------



## muncybob (Mar 22, 2012)

Jake, Hugo and Drive are on our Netflix list, not expecting much so maybe I won't be let down 

We recently watched The Rum Diaries...I enjoyed that as it was certainly not a tailor made Hollywood type of flick  but not exaclty family fare either.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Jake, nice job!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 22, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Informal for me is watching a movie in my boxer shorts . . . down at 281 Hammond st of course.


 
I've always heard, it's the quiet ones!!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 22, 2012)

going to see "the Hunger Games" this weekend, so I can post back. (Read the book and it was very good)


----------



## muncybob (Mar 22, 2012)

daveswoodhauler said:


> going to see "the Hunger Games" this weekend, so I can post back. (Read the book and it was very good)


 I see it has very good reviews. I guess I'll see for myself in about 6 to 8 months


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 22, 2012)

All our movies are either RedBox or NetFlix, so I also can't comment on 'new' stuff.

Saw "Another Earth" recently. No action, shot kinda quirky . . . but was very powerful. Guys will see it coming, but it's still powerful.


----------



## firebroad (Mar 22, 2012)

Well here goes, first post since new format...Don't watch much TV, the woodstove is on the opposite side of the room, and that is more relaxing to watch in my opinion.  
But now I am going to have to drive up to Hampstead to get a disc from the machine, have to look for Hugo, or even The Artist.  I am a silent picture fan, also love the "Theater of the Mind" (radio shows).  I love the modern technology, it is mind blowing, but I sure miss SOME of the old stuff, too.
Missed you guys this past week!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 22, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> I've always heard, it's the quiet ones!!


 
HehHeh . . . I actually had to look up the address . . . sometimes you amaze me.

Incidentally, this thread is still hearth-related . . . they actually heat that place with a woodstove!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 22, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> All our movies are either RedBox or NetFlix, so I also can't comment on 'new' stuff.
> 
> Saw "Another Earth" recently. No action, shot kinda quirky . . . but was very powerful. Guys will see it coming, but it's still powerful.


 
I liked that movie . . . quirky to be sure . . . but it was something a bit different from the normal.

I also watched the original Girl with a Dragon Tattoo . . . I liked it . . . not sure how the Americanized version will be.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 22, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> HehHeh . . . I actually had to look up the address . . . sometimes you amaze me.
> 
> Incidentally, this thread is still hearth-related . . . they actually heat that place with a woodstove!


 
Ha! The Iseedeadbtu guy is a tricky bugger....never know what he is gonna bring to the board....!!


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you like different movies? Watch Super 8 when you get a chance. Different. Some good characters excellently acted by kids. Suspense. Comedy. Unusual. I would give it a 4 out 5 on the popcorn thingy.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 23, 2012)

Speaking of different movies.....if you get the chance C/O The Devil's Rejects. This movie has graphic violence and is not for everyone, but the combination of characters in the movie, the creative way the scenes are shot, and the music make it a very interesting movie. We have Direct TV and it is on the IFC channel quite often (Channel 560?).


----------



## muncybob (Mar 26, 2012)

I watched 1/2 of Hugo last night, the Mrs said she was bored with it so out it came. Lots of good picture detail which I enjoy. Since the wife works tonight I may watch the second half.

We have been watching the HBO series(on dvd) Boardwalk Empire. Very much for an adult audience. Interesting storyline, lots of corruption and deceit. Looking forward to the next season on dvd.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey.....did anyone see The Hunger Games?


----------



## John_M (Mar 28, 2012)

Good thread, Jack Straw.

I don't go to theatres anymore because watching movies at home is less expensive and more convenient. A very good Blue
Ray or standard DVD player, 54" Samsung, and a new Tivo is all I need for enjoying more recent and "Oldies and Goodies" films. I am unable to suggest any recent titles in this genre.

However, I do have a few very strong recommendations (five of Gamma Ray's popcorn kernals) for a random selection of present and past BBC series shown on PBS here in America. I do not want to hijack this thread with those recommendations.


----------



## John_M (Mar 28, 2012)

Jack Straw asked: "Does anyone read these signatures?"

I does.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 28, 2012)

John_M said:


> Good thread, Jack Straw.
> 
> I don't go to theatres anymore because watching movies at home is less expensive and more convenient. A very good Blue
> Ray or standard DVD player, 54" Samsung, and a new Tivo is all I need for enjoying more recent and "Oldies and Goodies" films. I am unable to suggest any recent titles in this genre.
> ...


 
I'd like to hear your recommendations!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 28, 2012)

Yup,saw it over the weekend. Good movie and true to the book


----------



## John_M (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, Jack Straw, you asked for it. Here goes: 1) If you haven't yet watched both series of "Downton Abbey" (spelling correct) do so immediately. It is well written and takes place in England approximately during the time of the first world war. The series should be watched in sequence because the first few episodes prepare us for the rest of the story. It is the winner of five or six prime time Emmy awards this year. Some of its characters you will love to love - others you will love to hate. Okay, I'll say it: You have no soul if you do not shed at least one tear during these episodes; 2) Ken Burns' "The Civil War" on PBS has also won numerous awards; 3) "Planet Earth" on PBS is also a beautiful look at the grandeur of our planet; 4) Ken Burns' "The National Parks" on PBS provides a thorough, informative, historical and picturesque look at how our National Parks were created; 5) On PBS, all of Bill Moyers' interviews of current economists, historians, philosophers and others with a balanced view of America today are quite informative and politically neutral.

6) During the past ten years or so the entire BBC "Cadfael" series on PBS was outstanding. It stars Derek Jacobi as a monastary monk in middle-ages England/Wales. Each episode is a complete story with a beginning and end. Terrific story lines and acting; 7) I cannot say enough positive things about the BBC's "Foyle's War". Michael Kitchen plays a detective superintendent in Hastings, England during the second world war. While the Luftwaffe wrecks havoc on the coastal towns of England DCI Foyle attempts to reign in the criminals and opportunists trying to benefit from the war. Excellent writing and acting; 8) Do not miss the eight part "Horatio Hornblower" series produced by The A&E network. It is based on C.S. Forester's novels of the same name. Horatio Hornblower is a rising star in the British Royal Navy at the outset of the Napoleonic Wars. A terrific action adventure series with many "feel good" scenes at the completion of each episode; 9) Everyone I know who has watched the BBC's "Ballykissangel" series on PBS has enjoyed the humor of the characters and the sexual tension between a parish priest and a local publican during the late 1990's in small town Ireland. 

10) "The Heat of the Sun", a part of the BBC's Mystery series was not very successful in England but received rave reviews on PBS here in America. It stars Trevor Eve and Susannah Harker. He is a Scotland Yard detective who is sent to Nairobi to head up a Criminal Investigation Unit during the early 1900's. Great writing and story lines with much action/adventure; 11) I would be remiss if I didn't mention "Monarch of the Glen" produced by the BBC and broadcast by PBS here in America. The story takes place in Scotland approximately during 2004 through 2007. The first five series are well done and well worth watching (they certainly held my attention) but the story lines seem to fall apart starting in series six. Scenery of the Scottish Highlands is truly magnificent with good story lines, fine acting, a little romance and much sexual tension between the stand-offish Laird (Lord) or Monarch of the estate being pursued by his gorgeous cook and an equally gorgeous village teacher while he tries to save his Glenbogle Estate from the bankers. Very satisfying stuff all around. 

These are the movies/broadcasts which came immediately to mind. All are available on dvd and well worth the cost of entertainment. 

I must add that it is wonderful being able to watch a story unfold without being interrupted by advertisements. All of the above recommendations are advertisement-free except for the sponsor ads before and after the performance.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 2, 2012)

Downton Abbey is on my list at Netflix...hoping I can make a copy to give to my mom. She's really wanting to see it but won't put it on tv thinking my dad won't like it.

Last night's movie for us was Tower Heist. Some funny moments...good to see Alan Alda acting again, but in the long run it get's only 2 logs out of 5. Plot was too predictable and really corny ending.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 2, 2012)

Toxic Skies last w/e. Conspiracy theory, medical spookies . . . and Anne Heche showing alot of boobage, but no nipples. I can see why DeGeneral liked her.

I didn't fall asleep. But it wasn't great either.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 2, 2012)

"Anne Heche showing alot of boobage, but no nipples."

Hey, this isn't Mr. Skin


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> "Anne Heche showing alot of boobage, but no nipples."
> 
> Hey, this isn't Mr. Skin



I had to "Google" that too Jack Straw....
Just sayin....


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 2, 2012)

The GF just grabbed the Hunger Games trilogy & after I read em, we may go see it, since we have a couple of free Regal Theater passes from Santa. Of course by the time I get done with 3 books, it'll probably be out on DVD...Watched Galaxy Quest on the CW last nite. That one's always good for a chuckle or 20...


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 4, 2012)

+1 on Real Steel - thought going in it would be crap but both my wife and I left feeling pretty good.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like when spring/summer hits, most of us don't do the movie thing.

This weeks a lil different here, so I've been doin one a night.

Last night was "Tinker,Taylor, Soldier, Sailer" or something like that. I have no idea what was going on. I could tell it was a spy flick, but thats about it. I guess I need to start the movie before 9 because I kept falling asleep.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 11, 2012)

Wife rented Joyous Noise last night...Waste of $1.28 in my book!


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 11, 2012)

We watched "We Bought a Zoo" a couple nights ago. Kinda' weird seeing Jason Bourne in a movie like that.
Seemed like typical love story or something until the end. Before rolling the credits, a bit of info was put up about the family still living on the property (the zoo).
Until that point, I didn't know it was based on a true story. I'm not only out of the loop, I had no idea there even WAS a loop.
We have "Jack and Jill" too. I made an attempt to watch it, but couldn't get past the first couple minutes. No offense to Adam Sandler afficionados, but this was pretty pitiful. I liked "Spanglish", though.
I may go back to it when I'm bored........whenever that might be.
Bev is REALLY into "Game of Thrones". I know it's not a movie, but it's very good.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jun 12, 2012)

Last night was "the heir apparent largo winch". I'd give it 3-4 out of 5. Some action, moderate plot. Not the usually actor/actresses either, which means you don't always know what to expect.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 12, 2012)

The Avengers: Not a bad movie at all . . . I figured it might be too much tossing in all the characters from the previous movies, but the blend of action and having the characters over come their own flaws and personal issues as well as the bad guys worked . . . along with just enough humor.

The Muppets (DVD) . . . saw this on DVD the other day . . . pretty much if you've seen one Muppet movie, you've seen them all . . . ending was a bit abrupt, but not a total waste of time.


----------

